# New puppy has issues-scares easy!



## Luckysasquatch (Jul 20, 2012)

Last week I owned one 5 mo old mini dachshund girl puppy. She is a very, very, very social girl. She loves everyone and everything. Know no boundaries when trying to make a new acquaintance. I work Sept.-June. I felt it would be better for her to have a partner to play with, etc. I wanted a male, and a puppy a tad older. I found a 10 month old boy mini dachs (technically he is a tweenie, not a mini). They play great together. We have had him four days and nights. I am expecting some adjustment issues. Pottying in the house, etc. Here is where my real problem lies: He is scared of everything and everyone. Instead of running and hiding, he barks and barks and growls. If you walk up on him too fast, well not me, but anyone other than me, he barks and growls. I have been taking him on a leash to a few of my neighbors homes, everyday, just to get to meet new people. I have taken my other puppy and I have gone without her. I really want him to be okay with my friends and family. I had a dog for eleven years that really only liked the people in my house. No others, no other animals. My nieces and nephews wouldn't even come over, because he would bite if he got the chance (he was a 5-6 lb mini dachs). The new dog has been following me EVERYWHERE. If I get up, he follows, even if he seems to be sleeping. I understand he is new here, but I don't know what to expect. I don't know how to make him not a freak. My daughter is staying here with her 8mo lab. They play one minute and then my new boy gets scared and barks and growls. As I am typing this he is laying on my bed barking mad because he heard the washing machine switch to spin cycle. I just don't know how to help him feel more comfortable. I am desperate. I don't know if I can keep a dog that is going to be aggressive toward outsiders. I bought him directly from a reputable breeder. Everything with them checks out. He loved the breeders dearly. He was in the house and played with the younger pups and cared for them when the mama was out. He adores me, and really has warmed up to my husband. The first couple of days, he would not go away from me, with my husband. Now he will go outside with him and initiate play with him. Please, any ideas will help. Am I expecting too much too soon from a 10 mo old puppy? Or is it a bad sign?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Be consistent, and take him to lot's of places. Have your friends greet him in a calm and unintimidating manor and when he greets without barking reward him with a treat. I deal with sheltered dogs who were only kept at home and not took out into the public much and if your consistent, don't go out for too long in the beginning and let it be a pleasant experience over time they will get better. Good Luck!


----------



## Luckysasquatch (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks! I know I am somewhat paranoid, because of my first little boy dachshund, but this guy is 14 pounds and therefore harder to just pick up when he is freaking out at people. Your words have given me a little peace of mind that this might all work out okay. It is working out great for my little girl. She loves having a buddy. Sometimes it gets a little crazy around here with the chase games. Mostly when the lab puppy is here. He is kinda big to run around the couch with these little guys! I guys part of my issue is that he is not a rescue dog, yet I am treating him like one. He was sold to me as a well adjusted puppy. He also is on a prey model raw diet, which is a lot for me to get used to and I may just be a little overwhelmed with it. Taking a deep breath! Thanks again!


----------



## DogExcellence (Jan 4, 2013)

Luckysasquatch, don't panic. 

First try socialization. have your puppies interact with many different things, all in positive ways. Praise and reward any good interactions with novel things. Never push your puppy into a situation that he doesn't like. 

Here is a link that tells you about desensitization. To help fearful dogs.

Hope it helps!


----------



## porchpotty (Aug 10, 2011)

One of the most common stimuli of aggression is when a dog senses danger. Now, keep in mind that many owners have their dogs for that exact reason- to protect. They have the instinctive nature to love you and the unbreakable desire to protect you from harm. When out and about, another dog may want to simply explore or even meet you. But, to your dog, they may appear to be trying to do harm to you. They don’t always know the difference.

This is why socialization is imperative to a dog’s development. When you meet new dogs, familiarize yourself with both dogs at the same time. Pet them both, while restraining them both, along with your fellow dog owner. This definitely needs to be a group effort.

Do keep in mind that dogs are very protective of you, their loving owner, but it is also your job to protect those around you from your dog’s protective instincts. Perhaps the best way to introduce a new person is to positively interact with them. You may find your dog barking at first, attempting to scare an intruder away (especially when they ring the doorbell), but if you simply shake hands and act in a friendly manner, your dog can pick up on your attitude in the situation. A friendly handshake is always good. You may avoid hugging, though, since it may be taken as an attack. Instead, restrain your dog and allow them to watch while you interact with another person. Keep in mind that sniffing and inspecting are important before acceptance.


----------

